# 1967 Mercedes SL250 Pagoda



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

A good friend recently picked up a 1967 Mercedes SL250 Pagoda, this isn't the one but it gives you an idea;










We want to get this car to a concours standard, it is in excellent condition including the engine bay but it is old. What we want to do is tidy up the bay getting all bare metal clean and bright, preferably by chemical rather than mechanical. There is a mixture of metals i.e. aluminium and steel plus of course painted parts. I will start off with WD40 on the electrical parts and then wrapping them, then a good jollop of APC probably 1:4 rinsed off with some deionised water and dried with a leaf blower. It's just the crank cover and piping has lost its lustre, its dull matt and stained and the old Megs metal polish is not touching it, any suggestions taking into account this is an old classic that we want to keep as original as possible. Also once we get things clean how can we keep them looking good, any spray out there to protect?

I will try and get some pictures up this weekend of the old dear.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

this is a great candidate for some of the BH products.

Surfex HD will be your best friend for cleaning up the engine bay etc. It is easy, effective and very cheap to use. I'd speak with Al or Pete at BH for specific advice on other stuff, as their range is VERY good for this type of work. They are helpful to


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay gave them a call :thumbup: but the guys are not there this week


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

did you get it sorted yet?

I had a quick tidy up on the MG last couple of days. The bay hadnt been cleaned for a year, so had a fair bit of greasy spray etc all over the painted sections, so a quick spray of Surfex cut 1:10 wih water, in a hand sprayer bottle, then hosed with a light stream of water gave this 

Just waxed the paint and metal with Colli 845 for the first time, and it looks even shinier now


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

wow i thought the bay on my Merc was quite clean, that does you proud chap, are you bringing him out for the 19th at Marc's?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^^:d


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

probably...as i keep getting asked 

BTW, its a HER









funnily enough I've just been in the garage getting to a few of those annoying dirt spots in the engine bay I havent managed to deal with before :lol:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> probably...as i keep getting asked
> 
> BTW, its a HER
> 
> ...


Good stuff & no offense meant to you or Her :thumb:

Always assume their Him's like mine.
just pm'd Al to see about getting some to do my bay with you have converted me


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

the Surfex is awesome and very versatile. Ben at Rubbishboys also stocks it IIRC.

I also use it to wash bad wheels, pre-soak flies and bugs (at about 3% solution) and to strip LSPs when used stronger. I believe it should remove tar as well but havent tried that yet 

I keep bottles of it mixed at 3%, 10% and neat :thumb:

BTW - hope you're coming up in the Merc - we'd both love to see him as well


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Yeah the Merc will be in full effect, as long as I get my A into G and fit the new sound deadening. dependent on how I do at the cbc show'n'shine I might even be a happy chappy

The BH kid is blanking me at the moment but I'll get on the case and order tomorrow.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> Yeah the Merc will be in full effect, as long as I get my A into G and fit the new sound deadening. dependent on how I do at the cbc show'n'shine I might even be a happy chappy
> 
> The BH kid is blanking me at the moment but I'll get on the case and order tomorrow.


I just put in an enormous order (for me anyway) - LOADS of the rust stuff and coatings etc for my big suspension rebuild later in the summer/autumn/winter 

well you might have some competition at the CBC next time  Just dont know if I can get down there and still get everything set up with Marc?

Anyway, thought you couldnt win stuff more than once :lol:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Nah thats a big fat lie, can't enter the month following a win, after that your good to go!

Yeah I saw that thread, does look like she needs a little tlc underneath 

Errr I'm sure Marc wouldn't like it if you left the guests, not that I don't like healthy competition :wave::wave:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Incredible, that looks amazing


----------



## adogap (Jul 27, 2008)

Your mate has a very nice car. They only made about 5000 of the 250SLs

I think you'll find that concours-wise, the rocker cover was not (and therefore should not be) polished originally apart from a very small number of motor-show type cars that MB prepped in the '60s. However, I think they look good polished up a bit, although chroming would be waaay over the top.

There's all sorts of stuff that you - or your mate, may find useful over on www.sl113.org

One of the members over there does some detailing - here's his car
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603240571101/show/

I am a member over there and don't do detailing - here's mine


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

they are stunning cars, so classey.


----------

